# My two male bettas........



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Here are my two male bettas:

Here is halfmoon, he isn't fanned out and sorry about the cloudy water, I am doing a water change tomorrow for the bettas:










Here is doubletail:










They are in separate tanks. I wish I could have gotten a pic of halfmoon fanned out, he is so pretty with the red and blue. Doubletail is all red.

On my halfmoon betta: there are one white spot on each side at the top of the gills. It comes and goes. What is it and how do I treat it? I really love my halfmoon betta and don't want to lose him to any illnesses. Please help!


Thank you in advance. Hope you enjoy the pics of my bettas.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't think its an illness, probably just coloration. If it were ick, it would not be disappearing and reappearing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

I will keep an eye on it then. I will do a water change because he has never been sick since I got him. If I can get a good pic of the spots I will post them on this thread tomorrow.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Angel, can I convince you to buy a filter and possibly a heater for your tanks? The water will not get cloudy like that, and your bettas will live much longer, healthier lives. They make very small filters and heaters specifically for bettas, and they sell them in most pet shops. I would really recommend them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

I will look into it and see if I can find some for the one galllons that I have. But the one halfmoon is in has a filter in it. I just haven't been keeping up with the water changes very well.

The smallest heater that I have seen is a 50 watt and that would be too big for a one gallon. 

Oh my doubletail will be going into my 10 gallon to cycle it. If I put my halfmoon betta in the 55 gallon, he will hide and be scared, I don't want that. Plus he likes the tank he is in. As I have tried this and put him back in the small tank and he was happy.

I will be changing their water today. I will also, when I get a chance see about filters and heaters for the small tanks.

Yeah I want mine to live pass their expectancy of 3 years.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Ick does disappear like that. The parasite falls off the fish and goes to the bottom where it reproduces.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

They sell 10w internal heaters at Petsmart. They also sell small external heaters, but they dont work as well. They stick to the outside of the aquarium.

As for filters, there are plenty of small filters out there that would be perfect for that aquarium.


Internal heater:









External heater:









Filter:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess then I will be treating for ich. I just cleaned the tank that halfmoon is in. I saw some white spots on his left side of his body. I will do another water change in 4 days after treatment and hopefully I won't have to dose the tank again. I never dealt with ich with a betta. I have epsom salt and I will use that if I have to, but I don't want to use it unless I have to. I could put Halfmoon in the 10 galloon instead of doubletail and treat him that way, what do you guys think? 

I also did the 10 gallon but I have to wait for the water to clear up to put my doubletail betta in the tank.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

bmlbytes said:


> They sell 10w internal heaters at Petsmart. They also sell small external heaters, but they dont work as well. They stick to the outside of the aquarium.
> 
> As for filters, there are plenty of small filters out there that would be perfect for that aquarium.
> 
> ...



Cool! I will look for them at Petsmart and Petco. If they don't have them then I will go to Farmland.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd keep in heated clean water. If I was you, I would get some floating container and float him in the 10 gal and do daily water changes and treat with betta revive and salt.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Betta Man: I have Rid Ich Plus and Cure Ick, I don't have betta revive. I don't have a floating container either so I can't float him. I do have salt, but I have heard that salt can harm fish more than it can help them.

Halfmoon is swimming normal and not acting like he is sick. But I do see the white spots on him, so I will treat him and let you guys know how he is doing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Just dosed Halfmoon with the cure ick, so I hope that he will be okay. I don't want to lose him.

The 10 gallon is running right now, water was cloudy and a bit dirty but it is semi clearing up. I am going to wait a day or two to put doubletail in the 10 gallon tank, so that I make sure that the water gets clear and isn't dirty. If the tank is still dirty I will change out the filter pad that is old to a new filter pad.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

This is what ich looks like. If it doesn't look like this, treating with cure ick wont help and could be harmful.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

At walmart, they have 5 dollar half gallon containers that will float if you don't fill them all the way. Betta revive is cheap. It costs only 3 bucks and that's enough to treat him for a week in a gallon which is as long as you should treat the water with the same med.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Problem is I have no money right now until tomorrow, and then I have to hay for my rabbits. 

I know what ich looks like because I have dealt with it with my clown loaches before.

Right now halfmoon is hanging out at the bottom but still alive.

It seems that sickness always happens when I don't have any money to get anyting that I need.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Betta revive might work.

I always say that its a good idea to know what medications you are using. Here is what is in betta revive.

Neomycin sulfate (<10%), Methylene blue (<0.5%), Malachite green (<0.01%), Cyanocobalamin

Neomycin sulfate - Gram-negative antibiotic
Methylene blue - Anti-fungal, shown to also be good against ich
Malachite green - Ich/external parasite medication (this medication has shown to be a carcinogen, and should be used sparingly)
Cyanocobalamin - Vitamin B12


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

Cool! If I had the money I would get it, but I won't have any until March 2012. I have to get hay for the rabbits tomorrow which is February 2012. I hate it when this happens. I think in March, I will stock up on stuff for the fish.

It is a good thing I have cure ick and rid ich plus.


----------

